

Ask HN: What are the karma milestones on HN? - horsehead

It seems if you've got less than 100 karma you cannot delete your posts/comments. I think I read that if you have more than 500 karma you can downvote. Are there other karma milestones and corresponding privileges?
======
samratashok
A question from me too. what is the karma required to post links? I have been
trying for weeks but for no avail.

~~~
jacktoole1
I believe you need 2 karma to post links (to avoid bots probably). I've
upvoted your comment so I think you'll be able to post links now.

~~~
samratashok
Thanks. I acan post links now.

